# Herping out Nyngan/Cobar way?



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with herping out Nyngan-Cobar way? I'm just trying to gauge whether it's worth the drive out there for Sydney siders or whether just as many species can be found in locations around Sydney. I go out that way each year hunting on a friends property but I've never really noticed reptiles other then what runs in front of me as it has really only been since Christmas that ive had an interest in it. So seeing as the hunting trip was called off this year I'm considering a herping trip out there but dont want to drive 1000km + for a small handful of species that could have been found much closer to home.

I'm not asking for locations - I will be going on my friends property all I need is confirmation that it's worth the time, money and effort going out there. I've messaged a few members on here and received no response so I'm unsure why that is but hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 1, 2013)

There is more species diversity out there, the species out there are very different (in most cases) than those around sydney, but are harder to find. Your personal herp preference, what you want to see and the effort you feel to put into seeing them dictates whether it would be worthwhile.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 1, 2013)

Your skills and the weather will dictate how you go. Also your level of devotion. My first trip out to Nyngan was immediately after 100mm of rain. It was the first time I'd seen a lot of the burrowing frogs. It was incredible. The chorus was, in some places, deafening. 

Most of the fauna out there is very different to what you'd be used to around Sydney.


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it is a good place to go but it varies depending upon weather conditions. It was fairly quiet this past summer when I passed through the area while returning from more distant sites. In December, I found Lucasium steindachneri, Strophurus intermedius, Diplodactylus vittatus, Gehyra variegata, a couple Suta suta and one young Pseudechis australis. In January, I only saw 4 reptiles including S. steindachneri, Pygopus schraderi, Strophurus intermedius and a huge Pseudechis australis.

Regards,
David


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 1, 2013)

It's raining out there at the moment, and forecasted to be dreary for the week. Might be good.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the help everyone. I think I've been convinced it's worth it, I was almost there but just needed a push. Surprised you didn't see any beardeds David (moloch05). They are one of the species I've seen lots off, as well as monitors and that's with no looking they just run out along all the tracks!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 2, 2013)

The local tips at Nyngan and Cobar are worth investigating for herps. It has ben a lot of years since I was herping out that way. A mate at time, Pete Rankin,discoverd a new species of Ctenotus at Cobar tip. Just an interesting little bit of history. You also need to be abit choosy where you look for there is a lot of baren country out that way.

Blue


----------



## -Peter (Mar 2, 2013)

There were a few Crotalus out there.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The local tips at Nyngan and Cobar are worth investigating for herps. It has ben a lot of years since I was herping out that way. A mate at time, Pete Rankin,discoverd a new species of Ctenotus at Cobar tip. Just an interesting little bit of history. You also need to be abit choosy where you look for there is a lot of baren country out that way.
> 
> Blue



I will definitely give the tips a good look, I found an article by Hoser who swears by them so I will check them out. I'm lucky enough that the property I stay on has many many kilometers of creek and river frontage so hopefully that will help out with me having success. 




-Peter said:


> There were a few Crotalus out there.



Could you provide the full details of this species? A Google revealed that Crotalus is a family of pit vipers?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 2, 2013)

There was a someone out Nyngan way busted a few years back with exotics including some rattlesnake species.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 7, 2013)

I drove through the area a few months ago and saw a heap in a couple of days without trying, just driving on my way through. Lots of stumpies, a zillion beardies, a few really beautiful western browns which did a fantastic job of hooding, the best I'd ever seen from anything Australian, at night there were Pygopus, blind snakes, a few geckoes I can't remember, and when it rained there were plenty of frogs and interesting invertebrates (though the rain was a little further north, in central southern QLD just over the border). I'm sure I'm forgetting a fair few things. I also saw lots of things like emus and stuff, dozens of owls at night, and a few different mammals including pigs and three suicidal kangaroos which made me glad I'd had a nice bullbar installed on the car. For a non herping trip (I was just driving up for the solar eclipse) I was happy to see so much on the way. I'm sure I could have done the same drive a couple of days later or earlier and seen nothing, I just got lucky.


----------

